# Compressed T-shirts



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all

I was wondering if someone knows where I can buy equipment for compressed T-shirts?

Thank you very much


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Compressed T-Shirt / Towels Machine


Did not find any local sellers but I only perfromed a brief search on google. Try an indepth search and you may find what you are looking for.

Katrina


----------



## samantha22 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know about the equipment but I've been looking for a compressed shirt manufacturer as well... these guys are who I ended up with... No Setup Fees and the cheapest when I priced around. 
http://www.teapromo.com/compressed-t-shirts.aspx
Hope this helps! Good Luck


----------



## duke-317 (Mar 23, 2008)

www.compressedtshirtmacine.com
www.sotscreenprintingsupply.com


----------

